# Nur die Harten kommen in' Garten



## Fliege (3. November 2003)

Da ich allein im Umland von Schweinfurt von mindestens 8 Singlespeedern weiß, ist es mal Zeit für 'ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt auf Schweinfurts schönsten Trails.

Willkommener Anlaß ist am 8.11. das  Starkbierfest im Schießhaus

Mittelfranken o.ä. sowie Gearheads (die mit Schaltung) sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen.

Nach gemütlicher Runde (ca. 2h) gibt's dann frisch eingebrautes Starkbier mit Livemusik im Biergarten. Da die Veranstaltung 'ne Premiere ist, übernehme ich allerdings keine Verantwortung für die Qualität von Bier und Musik.

Bringt Licht und warme Kamotten für hinterher mit. Kann man bestimmt in der Gaststätte oder in irgendeinem Auto deponieren.

Wer dabei ist, gibt Bescheid!

Optimale Vorbereitung für  Nürnberg


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (3. November 2003)

Moin Fliege,

ich und der Dude wären dabei, ich denke der Walter wird auch kommen. Wieviel Uhr soll es denn losgehen?


Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliege (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DIRTY BREEZER _
> * Wieviel Uhr soll es denn losgehen?
> *



Glatt was vergessen. 

15 Uhr. Da kommt man zwar knapp in die Dämmerung, aber die Party geht erst um 17 h los.

Fly


----------



## Altitude (3. November 2003)

@Fly

Sorry, ich kann leider nicht...ich bin im Fichtelgebirge...aber mim Schlater...schönbe Tour...trainiert schön für Nürnberg...

Wir sehn uns...

Less gears, more wine!!!

Alex


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (3. November 2003)

Moin Fly,



> _Original geschrieben von Fliege _
> *
> 
> Glatt was vergessen.
> ...



das passt SUPER da ist die Maloche zu Ende.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Altitude (3. November 2003)

Hast Du Dich eigentlich für das GBBC-Rennen in Nürnberg gemeldet????

Grüße

Alex/Alti


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (3. November 2003)

Hallo Alti,





> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Hast Du Dich eigentlich für das GBBC-Rennen in Nürnberg gemeldet????
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Stehe ich denn nicht auf der Liste?
Habe mich per Email am Donnerstag angemeldet, zur gleichen Zeit wie Dude und Big. 

Viele Grüße

Alex (Dirty Breezer)


----------



## Mr.Chili (3. November 2003)

Nehmt Ihr auch einen Singel Novitzen mit?
Wir aber knapp mit 15Uhr, muß irgentwie die kitis unterbringen.


----------



## Fliege (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tomac-Fan _
> *Nehmt Ihr auch einen Singel Novitzen mit?
> *



Na klar. Sag Bescheid, wenn's klappt.

Fly


----------



## Mr.Chili (3. November 2003)

Kann büschen später werden (wer kleine kinder hat kennt das)
komme aber, Oma Wohnt ja in Dittelbrunn.
Sonntag währe fast besser (gibts auch noch Starkbier)


PS.  Familie Heinz sind echt locker (nachwuchs würde mega cool sagen),kenn die Privat.


----------



## Altitude (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DIRTY BREEZER _
> *Hallo Alti,
> 
> 
> ...



Hab grad die List durchforstet...

Du bist dabei...

Freut euch auf eine interessante Strecke in GHD...

Viel Spaß auf eurer SiSp-Tour in Schweinfurt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (4. November 2003)

Moin Alti,




Hab grad die List durchforstet...

Du bist dabei...

Freut euch auf eine interessante Strecke in GHD...

Viel Spaß auf eurer SiSp-Tour in Schweinfurt... [/B][/QUOTE]




Hatte schon Angst ich stehe nicht drauf. Kannst Du vielleicht die 
Teilnehmerliste einstellen, die Letzte geht ja nur bis Startnummer 30. 

Viele Grüße

Alex (Dirty Breezer)


----------



## OTTO (5. November 2003)

wäre auch dabei!!!
wo soll nochmal der treffpunkt sein?


----------



## single.speed (5. November 2003)

cu, big


----------



## Fliege (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OTTO _
> *wo soll nochmal der treffpunkt sein? *



Treffpunkt ist am Schießhaus


----------



## Mr.Chili (8. November 2003)

Hallo 
Kann leider nicht kommen , bekomme das mit den kitis nicht geregelt.Versuche wenigstens zum Trinken zu kommen.


----------



## dude (11. November 2003)

Hey Dudes,

ich warte noch auf ein paar (Röntgen-) Bilder vom Samstag ;-)

War ne witzige Sache und sollte wiederholt werden!

CU
El Duderino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OTTO (12. November 2003)

moin,
also ich wäre auch wieder dabei, diesmal 
dann mit entsprechender übersetzung.
gruß OTTO


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (12. November 2003)

Moin Gemeinde,

heute Abend SS Nightride! Treffpunkt in Euerdorf gegenüber Metzgerei Geiling um 18:15 Uhr.

Gruß

Dirty B.


----------



## Altitude (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DIRTY BREEZER _
> *Moin Gemeinde,
> 
> heute Abend SS Nightride! Treffpunkt in Euerdorf gegenüber Metzgerei Geiling um 18:15 Uhr.
> ...



ürd aj gern mitfahren, aber eo zum Deufel liegt Euerndorf?????


----------



## dude (12. November 2003)

...muß schauen wie ich von der Arbeit wegkomme...Ist ja schon ein Stück bis zum Treffpunkt...

Dude


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (12. November 2003)

Moin Dude,



> _Original geschrieben von dude _
> *...muß schauen wie ich von der Arbeit wegkomme...Ist ja schon ein Stück bis zum Treffpunkt...
> 
> Dude *



heb Deinen A.... und pack Dein SS ein.

Bis denne

Gruß

Dirty B.


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (12. November 2003)

Moin Alti,





> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> ürd aj gern mitfahren, aber eo zum Deufel liegt Euerndorf????? *



Euerdorf liegt gut 20km von Schweinfurt Richtung Rhön zwischen Bad Kissingen und Hammelburg im Saaletal.

Gruß 

Dirty B.


----------



## Altitude (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DIRTY BREEZER _
> *Moin Alti,
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info...

Ist mir für ne "Spontanaktion" zu knapp...ich meld mich vorher wenn ich es zeitlich Schaffe...

Less gears, more wine...


----------



## OTTO (12. November 2003)

bei mir klappts heute leider auch nicht,
außerdem ist im dunkeln fahren unheimlich gefährlich ;-)
besonders samstags..
gruß OTTO


----------

